# questions and then some



## Adam13 (Jun 11, 2010)

What is the possibility...
I am American, I hold a PHD in Political Science, also a TEFOL cirt.
I live now in Malaysia (not really so nice) and I want to relocate to Japan.
Now I can enter Japan with a 90 day tourist visa, so my question is:
What are the chances of an American (with the afore mentioned degrees) to pick up a job and work out a work visa during the 90 day window of a tourist visa?
good? not good?
also one draw back to my great credentials... I have a few arrests on my American record for illegal street racing (felony moving violations). would that bar me from getting a work visa in Japan?

looking for some info, any you might send would be great, and thanks for any tips you might share.

Dr. Adam


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Adam13 said:


> I have a few arrests on my American record for illegal street racing (felony moving violations). would that bar me from getting a work visa in Japan?


I came over on work visas two separate times and neither time did anyone ask me for a copy of my US police record. In contrast to that, my wife (from Hong Kong) started the US visa process because at one time we thought we might be relocating to the States and the US Immigration officials *do* ask for a certified (and sealed) copy of your police report from your home country. So I know such things exist and I know that Japan never asked me to produce same. Whether or not they can access US police records from Japan I have no idea -- but I would presume they cannot and that they don't bother. You should be OK.

As for job prospects, I have no idea on that. I know I'd hate to be unemployed in Japan in today's economy. Most places are cutting back on staff, not adding. But I've also heard (in other threads on this forum) that one should be able to find a job if you're looking diligently. And I know a friend who found a software job starting from scratch in just a couple months. So it's certainly possible. Just don't tell Immigration that you're coming over on a tourist visa to look for a job. They don't like that. But, of course, once you're here, they don't follow you around to make sure you don't job shop so just don't mention it and you're fine.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

How is your Japanese? Without at least passable language skills, your opportunities are limited to expat companies, and in any case you will struggle to function in everyday living without knowing some Japanese.
If you do find an employer willing to sponsor you for a visa, you first apply for a certificate of eligibility (for visa) and then go for work visa itself. You no longer need to leave Japan first and apply from abroad, but 3 months may not be long enough for everything you need to do.


----------

